# UK salary structure



## skshetty (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello,

I am a part of a group working on a project to develop the labor salary structure for UK. We are working on this project as part of our coursework in Supply Chain Relations at North Carolina State University. This is for an academic study only.

Can you please let me know the various components in a typical UK pay check. We have the US model and want to know the corresponding components in UK for various components like the Base salary, Bonus, Social Security and Disability, Federal Unemployment tax, State Unemployment insurance, workers compensation, health Insurance, Pension, Retirement/401k etc.

I would be very thankful if you can provide me some information in this regard or point me to someone who can be of help.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Thanks & Regards,
Suraj Kumar Shetty,
Masters Student
NC State University
Raleigh, NC, USA


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

can't help you but good luck with it. 

I am an NCSU alum


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

The Salary Calculator

It's a lot less complicated than a US one. In addition the algorithm for calculating withheld tax is much more accurate than the US one.

Health care is a human right in civilized countries....so why would there be a deduction for that?

There's only one tax man for income-related tax (no state/federal complication!)

National insurance (NI) is roughly equivalent to social security deductions. NI payments are required for your state pension.

Pensions are very different!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You are a bit behind the power curve with this:>)

Pull the sample report dated March 2008 off Mercer's website. It will even give you comps for several industrialized countries in detail from mandatory by law to typical to cost.


----------

